
Remote Development with VS Code - shaklee3
https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2019/05/02/remote-development?WT.mc_id=social-twitter-ticyren
======
elephantum
I don't understand, why isn't there more excitement about this.

This is huge in my opinion.

Now you can get any environment in container on your local machine, with
working Intellisense and all the IDE integrations.

~~~
shaklee3
I agree. I submitted the story because it's a huge feature that's going to
make me much more productive. There are many hacks for vs code already to do
something similar, but this is truly unique. What's odd, is I've seen other
topics related to vscode for small features that have gotten a lot more
feedback.

------
oaiey
Interesting is the licensing. The VS Code Server inside of the container is
not MIT licensed. They claim to stay free of charge but want to add premium
features later (whatever that is).

------
oaiey
Are they finally cloning Eclipse Che? Looks like. Their architecture is
explained in the FAQ:
[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/remote/faq](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/remote/faq)

~~~
ulucs
I think native WSL support will be a differentiator, I'm seriously excited for
it.

------
ksec
So for beginners, you will still need a Remote Machine or Container for your
development?

This could potentially fix the problem with Ruby Rails on Windows. But we now
need to figure out the remote "part".

------
panpanna
Wait, are extensions still running locally?

~~~
oaiey
Part of them

~~~
panpanna
How does this handle things like syntax differences across different versions?

For "unstable" languages like Rust and c++ for example?

~~~
ulucs
I think that can be gracefully solved by the language server. The client is
local, the server is remote and each remote has the server corresponding to
the correct version.

